
The tools of today aren’t the tools of tomorrow - brackin
https://segment.com/blog/the-tools-of-today-arent-the-tools-of-tomorrow/
======
jppope
Hi there Calvin :) any chance we could get some actual data of what people are
using? thanks!

------
redegg
Based on my musings of this article, Segment invests in interesting products.

